# Can i overclock my PC? if i can, to what extent?



## Udderman (Jun 3, 2009)

PC Specification

PSU: Silent 600W Switching Power supply

MoBo: Asus P5Q P45 Chipset

CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q9450 2.66GZ / Arctic Cooling freezer 7 Pro

Ram: Corsair GDDR2 2GB

Grpahics Card: NVidia 9800GT 512MB

All in a nice icute case (the one with the giant fan at the front)

Im as green as grass here so please tell me if u need any more info.

Im just intrested if i can do it with what i have here. TF2 is abit slow atm and i thought maybe lower the res and O/C the CPU and see if i get an improvment.

If i can do it, to what levels? i dont want it running on the limits, just a little boost to what it can do.

Any advice would be helpful, cheers.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Your cpu isn't going to help, a 9500gt is a low end video card. You can try overclocking that, as it will present a much bigger gain, but ideally you would want a new video card if you're serious about gaming. 9600gt or better.


----------



## Slappybag (Jun 4, 2009)

you can oc that **** big time bro, but it comes with a risk ya know, might overheat and melt your house down... (self experience)


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

floydfan said:


> Your cpu isn't going to help, a 9500gt is a low end video card. You can try overclocking that, as it will present a much bigger gain, but ideally you would want a new video card if you're serious about gaming. 9600gt or better.


A 9800GT is not a very low end card.... and a 9500GT as you said is not a CPU...


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

No brand given on the psu. This should be the starting point if you are planning to oc that puppy. Has to be of good quality. All other components look ready for some overclocking!


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Jtsou said:


> A 9800GT is not a very low end card.... and a 9500GT as you said is not a CPU...


he wrote 9500gt in his op, as you can see he edited. I know what a cpu is, don't patronize me.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Make better choice of words then.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Jtsou said:


> Make better choice of words then.


please, enlighten me. not my fault he made a typo.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Your choice of words just made it confusing....Dropping it..


----------



## Marshall31415 (Dec 16, 2008)

if TF2 is slow on that rig there might be something indicating system instability. that rig should run TF2 maxed. (i've got 8800GTS 512 and OC'd e8400 running it at max @ 1920x1080).

Either that or you are mistaking the frame rate issue with a connection issue. Crappy ping will make you jump a lot.


----------

